# Anybody collect or use Alumo 1A planes?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought an Alumo 1 weatherstripping plane a few weeks ago at a flea market, thinking I could perhaps use it to make grooves in draw bottoms.

Does anybody here collect them or use them?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've never heard of them. Ill be watching with interest


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Got any pictures of it?


----------



## WillAdams (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought one w/ the same idea and used it for one project. Problem for me was it made the groove farther from the edge of the board than I wanted, so I added a bit of wood to change that, which interfered w/ shavings.


----------

